# Happy Birthday to my sweet Blaze



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Blaze turned 9 years old today. By tradition, she will get to eat a treat of ice cream.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Blaze! Enjoy the ice cream!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

2012


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday! She's lovely, SJ.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

2011


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday Blaze.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

2010


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

2009


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

2008


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

2007


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

2006


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

2005


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

2004


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

They grow so fast. Too fast.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Blaze is gorgeous, love the 2009 photo!!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Many,Many happy returns Blaze, Darcy sends all her very best wishes.Sniper John,you have payed a wonderful tribute to Blaze with those photographs....nice one. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy birthday Blaze, so taking great pics isn't a new thing then SJ ;D


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Blaze!


----------

